# Leading fertility patient organisations call for urgent changes to surrogacy law



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Leading fertility patient organisations call for urgent changes to surrogacy law

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140458.0

(this post is locked - if you want to respond then please do on the post linked above )


----------

